# Please tell me what you think of my colt!



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok so I don't have the best pictures of him as I don't take conformation photos :S
I'll post what I do have and hopefully those will do.
Want to know your thoughts! Good or bad!
He is currently 8 months old. Is a registered APHA Paint. 
Here is a link to his pedigree: Catchin The Drift Paint

I know he is slightly pointed out, but it isn't to bad. I have been told it can fix itself as he grows and muscles up, but if not its not overly so where it should effect his performance. We did a measurement test that is known to be fairly accurate and apparently he is only going to get 14.3hh -.- At 6 months however he was bigger then many yearlings. I am still hoping he proves the test wrong, but i'm not holding my breath. Both of his parents are however, 16hh.
I was hoping to use him for jumping, but since he is going to be small I am hoping he can be used for barrels even though his hocks are set high.
What do you think? Could he still do barrels? I am also hoping to keep he as a stallion prospect (have got him HYPP tested (N/N) and HERDA tested (negative) already).
Is his conformation and pedigree decent enough to still make a decent stallion? What other disciplines might he fair well in? Any information helps! Thanks!

Here are his sale photos from back when he was around 3-4 months old.

























Here is a pic at about 6 months









Here are a few photos of him at just past 7 months

























If you need more/better photos I can try and get some in the next few days when I am able to get out there and see him.

Thanks again for any info!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's bum high and got long pasterns. But he's adorable as heck and still got a lot of time to grow!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cute as can be!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You might ask the previous owners about proper diet. He has lost a lot of muscle in just a few months. Proper diet is important while he is growing. Doesn't look like the same horse a few months later


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

@ShutUpJoe
Yea he's pretty bum high, but is currently leveling out a little although I do expect another growth spurt. He is growing like a weed XD And thanks!

@Natisha Thanks! 

@churumbeque
Well I can assure you his diet isn't a problem.
He has however been weaned since the first photos and in no longer left to be in a field. He is now in a pen (a rather large pen, but a pen none the less) so isn't running around as much and is growing rapidly! When he arrived here he was 6 months and easily fit a yearling halter which he is still currently wearing at 8 months. In the other photos he also has more then an inch of winter fuzz. Come spring when the ground isn't frozen and there isn't ice I will be doing lots more ground work with him and will start working on him building muscle. Until then however, it just wouldn't be safe to do so.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He's a baby. Most babies get in that gorky stage where nothing seems to match right, usually between 1 & 2 years of age. He's going to grow up to be stunning. I like his smallish head & sweet eye.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hard to tell until he's finished growing but i LOVE his coloring!!!
My favorite kind of paint actually (the Hidalgo kind i call them ha ha) 
His pasterns do look long & he is butt high but that's usually the case with horses this young.
Overall he looks fairly straight. I think he'll develope nicely over time & you have one heck off a looker!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He is gonna be gorgeous!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> He's bum high and got long pasterns. But he's adorable as heck and still got a lot of time to grow!


Thanks  And I hope so! I really would love for him to prove that dang measurement test wrong! I can dream I guess haha


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> He is adorable!


Thanks!


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> He is gonna be gorgeous!!


I do hope so! XD


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Hard to tell until he's finished growing but i LOVE his coloring!!!
> My favorite kind of paint actually (the Hidalgo kind i call them ha ha)
> His pasterns do look long & he is butt high but that's usually the case with horses this young.
> Overall he looks fairly straight. I think he'll develope nicely over time & you have one heck off a looker!


Same  I just LOVE sorrels and overos! So why not get one that is both! 
I hope he turns out pretty good because I hope to leave him as a stallion. Will be getting his OWLS test done once I can.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

natisha said:


> He's a baby. Most babies get in that gorky stage where nothing seems to match right, usually between 1 & 2 years of age. He's going to grow up to be stunning. I like his smallish head & sweet eye.


Oh lol don't let that sweet eye fool you! He's a lil devil when my mare isn't there to teach him manners XD But when I am not there she is teaching him well (but yes she isn't is mom though just so everyone knows).
I am hoping he will get me noticed in the show pen oneday


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TheSeeker said:


> Same  I just LOVE sorrels and overos! So why not get one that is both!
> I hope he turns out pretty good because I hope to leave him as a stallion. Will be getting his OWLS test done once I can.


I was going to ask if you were going to leave him intact. I would really like to see how he turns out! I hope he does well in the show ring. He sure is flashy. What do you plan on doing with him? He could make a really cute reiner or a nice looken cow horse. :wink:


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I was going to ask if you were going to leave him intact. I would really like to see how he turns out! I hope he does well in the show ring. He sure is flashy. What do you plan on doing with him? He could make a really cute reiner or a nice looken cow horse. :wink:


Well until we did the measurement test and I found out he is only suppose to grow to be 14.3hh I WAS going to use him as a jumper, but my back-up plan for him is a barrel horse. Hopefully even with his higher set hocks and such he still turns into a nice barrel horse, but we shall see. I hope to at least train him for it and see how he does.
My back-up back-up plan is reining lol but i'm not sure if his conformation would get in the way of that also.
He does a decent job at turning on his hind end already though and seems to like checking out the barrels so that is what I HOPE to focus him on.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TheSeeker said:


> Well until we did the measurement test and I found out he is only suppose to grow to be 14.3hh I WAS going to use him as a jumper, but my back-up plan for him is a barrel horse. Hopefully even with his higher set hocks and such he still turns into a nice barrel horse, but we shall see. I hope to at least train him for it and see how he does.
> My back-up back-up plan is reining lol but i'm not sure if his conformation would get in the way of that also.
> He does a decent job at turning on his hind end already though and seems to like checking out the barrels so that is what I HOPE to focus him on.


You should train him for all of it! Sonador Jumps solid 3 foot courses and free lunges at 5. She knows the barrel paturn and she knows a bit of the reining monuvers. She has even worked cows. AND she is HALTER BRED!  All these things rely more on heart that conformation. Obviosly Conformation is improtant but as long as you take your time in starting him, he could be an all around nice horse!

The more he knows the easier it will be to market him when you go to put him up for stud. :wink:


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> You should train him for all of it! Sonador Jumps solid 3 foot courses and free lunges at 5. She knows the barrel paturn and she knows a bit of the reining monuvers. She has even worked cows. AND she is HALTER BRED!  All these things rely more on heart that conformation. Obviosly Conformation is improtant but as long as you take your time in starting him, he could be an all around nice horse!
> 
> The more he knows the easier it will be to market him when you go to put him up for stud. :wink:


Yes my mare is actually just like that 
She is my all arounder, and I will use my colt for many things as well, but for a breeding stallion its good to have at least one event he can excel in to a much higher level. And I am hoping he turns out to be a champ in one event or another, because breeders today want to breed champion horses, not "meh" horses lol. At least with today’s market. But as for the jumping, unless he manages to hit 15hh I won't be doing that competitively with him. I like taller horses for jumping as a personal preference, and for the height and level I was hoping to go to 14.3hh probably won’t cut it.
Next horse I get will be a pinto coloured WB! Lol that’s my next goal horse wise haha.

Just wondering...your horse...is she named for Sonador off of Dreamer?
Lol I used to call my mare that ALL the time for a nick name XD Now I just call her T.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TheSeeker said:


> Yes my mare is actually just like that
> She is my all arounder, and I will use my colt for many things as well, but for a breeding stallion its good to have at least one event he can excel in to a much higher level. And I am hoping he turns out to be a champ in one event or another, because breeders today want to breed champion horses, not "meh" horses lol. At least with today’s market. But as for the jumping, unless he manages to hit 15hh I won't be doing that competitively with him. I like taller horses for jumping as a personal preference, and for the height and level I was hoping to go to 14.3hh probably won’t cut it.
> Next horse I get will be a pinto coloured WB! Lol that’s my next goal horse wise haha.
> 
> ...


yes it is. lol I got her when I was 13 and I had just seen the movie.

I was always convinced that I was going to get a gelding so I only had boy names picked out in my head and she was a surprise so I didnt get a lot of time to name her. She came from the breeder so she didnt come with a barn name. The just called her the Imprimis Filly. :lol:


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> yes it is. lol I got her when I was 13 and I had just seen the movie.
> 
> I was always convinced that I was going to get a gelding so I only had boy names picked out in my head and she was a surprise so I didnt get a lot of time to name her. She came from the breeder so she didnt come with a barn name. The just called her the Imprimis Filly. :lol:


Lol aww well thats cute! XD
I had called my mare that because she is sorrel and has a star and reminded me of Dreamer/Sonador...but T was just more nickname like.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TheSeeker said:


> Lol aww well thats cute! XD
> I had called my mare that because she is sorrel and has a star and reminded me of Dreamer/Sonador...but T was just more nickname like.


My Sonador is in my avatar pic. You can she that she is a sorrel as well. She looked alot like a TB untill she was 4. now she looks like a QH. lol


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> My Sonador is in my avatar pic. You can she that she is a sorrel as well. She looked alot like a TB untill she was 4. now she looks like a QH. lol


Yea I figured that was her  Well she most certainly does look like a QH now! She's very pretty!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He is a cute color. His very long pasterns worry me for a career in jumping. 
Butt high it to be expected at his age.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> He is a cute color. His very long pasterns worry me for a career in jumping.
> Butt high it to be expected at his age.


Yes apparently he is going to be on the shorter side (14.3hh...even though his parents are both 16hh) so I won't be jumping him except for fun, unless he were to reach 15hh. Even then not at the height I was hoping for. He is currently very big for his age though as he seems to be doing the majority of his growing now and the rest of his body has yet to really catch up with his legs lol. Hopefully once he is done growing things won't be so bad conformation wise...I hope!
And thanks for the help/critique!

Here are some pics (at 7.5 months. He is now 8 months) to see where he is at and how big he is compared to my 6.5 yr old 15hh mare (not his dam!).
These pictures don't do either justice! And sorry the ground is a bit uneven :S I will try to get more and better pictures when I go and see them in the next few days!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It is hard to judge conformation on such a youngster. He does have very long, upright pasterns right now. He also has a pretty straight, posty hinds. Unless those two things grow out, I would be concerned with his long term soundness.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure what his size has to do with jumping. I would almost feel better if he was only jumped if he stays small. His pasterns are not good for jumping at all. Him getting big will not change that.

I do not think he is is a breeding quality animal unless your only goal of breeding is pretty colors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am not sure what his size has to do with jumping. I would almost feel better if he was only jumped if he stays small. His pasterns are not good for jumping at all. Him getting big will not change that.
> 
> I do not think he is is a breeding quality animal unless your only goal of breeding is pretty colors.


Pretty much ditto this.

I do hope that you are going to be separating him and your mare soon.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

His sire was a lot like him at this age looking at the two foal pictures of the two, but he seems to have grown into himself. Hopefully the same is with my colt. Have time to see how he matures though as if I do breed him it wouldn’t be until he is at least 4 years old and has had time to be trained and such. 
I had asked the vet about his legs and soundness, but the vet doesn’t think its anything to worry about, but then again who knows. I guess time will tell, but every one that has seen him does think he will grow up to be very athletic. I hope they are correct.
For his height and jumping what the size has to do with it is I prefer tall horses for jumping as a preferance.

As for breeding for colour I would NEVER breed any animal based on that. My goal would be to breed a healthy horse free of genetic diseases such as HYPP, HERDA, etc. and that would be a good horse under saddle. That is why I would not be breeding him until he has been trained under saddle and I can see how well he does once finished growing and filling out, and why I have already gotten him HYPP and HERDA tested.

Yes when the time is correct he will be separated from my mare, but currently he doesn’t act the least bit studish and my mare wouldn’t have any of that anyways. He more looks at her as if she is his mom, but in the next little while they WILL be separated.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are also a few pictures of his sire and a couple half siblings if any of you want pics to compare etc. But please use only to compare and leave the critique to my colt! As I do not own the others! If something has to be said please PM me! Thanks 

























And 2 pictures of 2 half siblings of his (same sire)


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Even though he is still so young he is a very handome boy. The overo is also my favorite of the Paint/Pinto coat patterns. He is what they call downhill as for the higher rump than the withers. In the QH and QH/Paints they both are more downhill than say the TB, who are uphill in that they are taller at the withers than the rump. I am glad you had him tested for HYPP and HERDA. He has the QH Impressive on his top side who was found to be the one to pass HYPP in his bloodlines. He goes back to Poco Bueno also on the topside. He is the sire who was the first found to pass HERDA to his offspring. As for keeping him intact, not gelding him, his potential as a breeding stallion really couldn't be determined until he has his full growth. Going by bloodlines alone is not a practical answer to the question of using him for breeding. By the way, he does have a lot of good horses in his pedigree.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Canandy, being down hill is pretty normal for a young one. Horses typically grow butt first. They get butt high then their withers catch up and they are level for a bit and then they get butt high again.

Hopefully in the end they end up level.

At his age it is pretty impossible to tell if he is butt high because he is growing or because that is his conformation.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TheSeeker said:


> Yes when the time is correct he will be separated from my mare, but currently he doesn’t act the least bit studish and my mare wouldn’t have any of that anyways. He more looks at her as if she is his mom, but in the next little while they WILL be separated.


Glad to here that you are going to separate them. I would do it sooner rather then later as the way they act when you are present (like you stated) is no guarantee that he wont breed your mare or she wont stand for it. There are many, many cases of stud colts breeding their dams. As long as at least on testicle is there, he can and will breed her when she is in heat.

I will leave it at that. The others have pretty much summed up his confo.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Glad to here that you are going to separate them. I would do it sooner rather then later as the way they act when you are present (like you stated) is no guarantee that he wont breed your mare or she wont stand for it. There are many, many cases of stud colts breeding their dams. As long as at least on testicle is there, he can and will breed her when she is in heat.
> 
> I will leave it at that. The others have pretty much summed up his confo.


Well the mare he is with is not his dam. And he is also only 8 months old. Give the next two months and he will be separated, but as of currently I am not worried about it as he hasn't even tried anything of the sort. And there is a gentleman who watches them throughout the day so if he saw anything like that I know he would separate them then and there. It really isn't a concern of mine atm. Like I have said though he WILL be separated from my mare within the next few months. I will probably get him to be put out with the geldings as I want him to socialize with other horses while he is young.


----------



## MercuryCrying (Jan 21, 2011)

he's got very nice conformation and it looks like he's easy to keep clean (which is good because of his white legs). this little guy will surely go far!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just because he isn't acting studdy right now doesn't mean he won't try to breed on your mare's next cycle. Most "whoops" babies occur because owner's believe the colt is too young.

I agree with Always. He is adorable, and will likely make a great little gelding. But it is highly unlikely he will grow out of the long upright pasterns, nor the posty hind legs that Cori [?] mentioned.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> Even though he is still so young he is a very handome boy. The overo is also my favorite of the Paint/Pinto coat patterns. He is what they call downhill as for the higher rump than the withers. In the QH and QH/Paints they both are more downhill than say the TB, who are uphill in that they are taller at the withers than the rump. I am glad you had him tested for HYPP and HERDA. He has the QH Impressive on his top side who was found to be the one to pass HYPP in his bloodlines. He goes back to Poco Bueno also on the topside. He is the sire who was the first found to pass HERDA to his offspring. As for keeping him intact, not gelding him, his potential as a breeding stallion really couldn't be determined until he has his full growth. Going by bloodlines alone is not a practical answer to the question of using him for breeding. By the way, he does have a lot of good horses in his pedigree.


Thanks for the info 
And yes I am aware that Impressive is in his Pedigree and Poco Bueno and that HYPP and HERDA traces to each. He actually goes back to Poco Bueno on both top and bottom of his pedigree as well as Leo. So I most definitely got him tested. I wouldn't even consider leaving him as a stallion without getting him tested. He is negative for both.
As for him being bum high I am hoping he levels out...but not to soon! I want him to grow as much as possible!!!
I am also not going for breeding just for bloodlines. I just want to be sure I wouldn't be breeding a unhealthy, unsound horse. A few minor faults I can deal with as long as they are not serious. He has a few years to grow and fill out before I even consider breeding him as I plan on training him and have him going nicely under saddle before he is ever bred. If he is ever bred.
Maybe I will revisit this topic once he has had time to grow out of his awkward stage and has filled out. That way more things are set in stone before deciding on his future as a breeding stallion.

I would like however to hear what *disciplines* everyone thinks he may fair well in! I am hoping to train him for barrels despite his high set hocks, but would love to hear more what would be some good disciplines to try with him!
Thanks again everyone for all the info and critique so far!


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok can we please move away from how my colt is kept with other horses? I am WELL AWARE of what you are all already saying. Fact is fact though. I will be moving him soon. End of that story. Thanks.

Can we please stay more on topic? About conformation and potential disciplines? I have already stated he won't be bred for some time *if ever*. I do NOT MIND if he will be proud cut. As ALL my animals I keep for life unless it is what is best for them, but I have NO PLANS on ever selling either of my horses and I am comfortable that I can handle him being proud cut if it came down to it. I will wait to see just how he grows and how he fairs in the show ring. In the end THAT will be what makes me decide if he is gelded or not. 
I do realize him being this young, less then perfect pictures, not setting him up, and the fact he is still growing and a bit awkward atm it might have been best to wait until he grows into himself a little more to ask if he is stallion worthy. I *will* think over what ever one has said and when he gets older I WILL apply what everyone has said and see if it still does apply to him as an adult. I will also see if it is something that will be livable and can maybe be countered with the choice of mares etc.
If I find he has not grown out of the majority of these things, he fails any up coming health tests, or that he does not do well in the show ring I will geld him. However, with that said he will NOT be gelded before 2 years old unless he becomes seriously aggressive! I have time and am in no hurry to rush things so I will wait to see just how he ends up turning out.

I will be making a list of the faults everyone has stated. I will check to see if it is something he grows out of or not and will keep tabs on it.
Thanks everyone for the critique. 

Now what *disciplines* might he be suited for? Anyone?


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

What test is that? I have an 8 month old colt also...just wondering He's adorable BTW.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

cloudkisser said:


> What test is that? I have an 8 month old colt also...just wondering He's adorable BTW.


HYPP and HERDA?
HYPP = Hyperkalemic periodic paralysis which is traced to the horse Impressive. 
Here is a site with some info: Impressive

HERDA = Hereditary Equine Regional Dermal Asthenia which is traced to Poco Bueno and possibly Zantanon and King.
HERDA

Another which is good to test is for OWLS. I will be doing this eventually as well if he is to stay a stallion.

And thanks 
Your colt is gorgeous!!! Mine had a sibling that looks just like yours! Almost bought him, but I wanted the sorrel overo


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

TheSeeker said:


> . I do NOT MIND if he will be proud cut.


Sorry but what does him being proud cut have anything to do with anything, unless your vet is bad at gelding. :?::?::?:


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

He's very pretty. I cant tell much of anything about his confo in the photos provided. He looks to be a tad toed out on the front and cowhocked in the rear. None of which are serious and really shouldnt affect his performance career b/c they are not extreme. A horse that is slightly cow hocked is actually preferred in a barrel or performance horses vs. one with straight hocks. His pasterns are very long. Long pasterns = a smooth ride, but they are also more likely to develop arthritis and are more prone to injury. 

Seeker, do you mind sharing what his diet is? 

As far as pedigree, it is average. There is nothing in his pedigree that says stallion material. With his pedigree and confo combined, IMO, he would make a good gelding.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Sorry but what does him being proud cut have anything to do with anything, unless your vet is bad at gelding. :?::?::?:


Being proud cut doesn’t have anything to do with how they are gelded, but more when. Since if I were to geld him it wouldn't be until later (since I plan to let him grow and muscle up anyway) he could very well already have the studish attitude and gelding them at that point doesn’t guarantee to take away that behaviour. So if he were to be gelded and was very studish and ended up keeping that attitude he would just be a gelding who acted like a stallion. He just wouldn't be able to get a mare pregnant.
I only mentioned it so people wouldn’t end up saying “if you end up gelding him and its that late he could be proud cut and you will have this and this problem”. I wanted them to know that I am okay with that and am prepared to deal with it if it came down to it. That’s the reason I mentioned it.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

TheSeeker said:


> Being proud cut doesn’t have anything to do with how they are gelded, but more when. Since if I were to geld him it wouldn't be until later (since I plan to let him grow and muscle up anyway) he could very well already have the studish attitude and gelding them at that point doesn’t guarantee to take away that behaviour. So if he were to be gelded and was very studish and ended up keeping that attitude he would just be a gelding who acted like a stallion. He just wouldn't be able to get a mare pregnant.
> I only mentioned it so people wouldn’t end up saying “if you end up gelding him and its that late he could be proud cut and you will have this and this problem”. I wanted them to know that I am okay with that and am prepared to deal with it if it came down to it. That’s the reason I mentioned it.



Your definition of 'proud cut' and the actual definition are completely different.

The whole "proud cut" thing is a myth. a gelding that acts studdish needs his testosterone levels checked as he may have a problem with his adrenal glands or more than likely just needs to be handled in a different way and taught some respect.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Your definition of 'proud cut' and the actual definition are completely different.
> 
> The whole "proud cut" thing is a myth. a gelding that acts studdish needs his testosterone levels checked as he may have a problem with his adrenal glands or more than likely just needs to be handled in a different way and taught some respect.


Well thats not what other breeders have told me (that I know here) and what the vet and farrier have also told me. They ALL told me what I have already stated.
Either way though I am prepared to deal with any extra problems that gelding him late might throw at me.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> Your definition of 'proud cut' and the actual definition are completely different.
> 
> The whole "proud cut" thing is a myth. a gelding that acts studdish needs his testosterone levels checked as he may have a problem with his adrenal glands or more than likely just needs to be handled in a different way and taught some respect.


 
I was always told what seeker said. A lot of stallions that are gelded late often remember what it was like and never change.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

I just want to add he is super cute. Great pictures!


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Theres no problems to gelding him a little later in life if you want to show him and see if he will be good enough to stay a stallion. Just be consistant in his training and keep him respectful


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OneFastHorse said:


> Theres no problems to gelding him a little later in life if you want to show him and see if he will be good enough to stay a stallion. Just be consistant in his training and keep him respectful


Agreed 120%


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> He's very pretty. I cant tell much of anything about his confo in the photos provided. He looks to be a tad toed out on the front and cowhocked in the rear. None of which are serious and really shouldnt affect his performance career b/c they are not extreme. A horse that is slightly cow hocked is actually preferred in a barrel or performance horses vs. one with straight hocks. His pasterns are very long. Long pasterns = a smooth ride, but they are also more likely to develop arthritis and are more prone to injury.
> 
> Seeker, do you mind sharing what his diet is?
> 
> As far as pedigree, it is average. There is nothing in his pedigree that says stallion material. With his pedigree and confo combined, IMO, he would make a good gelding.


 
Before he was weaned he was just turned out to pasture as far as I know (in the first pics) and free fed. Then when he was weaned I believe the breeder was feeding him hay and a little grain. Since coming here he has been kept in a pen since he was not sure of people and I have been working with him. However, the weather here is yo-yoing so there is a lot of ice and it isn’t safe to work with him a lot at the moment so his muscle has gone down more, but it had already started when he arrived. Currently he gets fed what all the other horses are fed: high quality hay.
I do not believe in feeding horses grain unless they are working a lot under saddle and need it to help keep the weight on or are hard keepers, and I assure you he isn’t having any problem keeping weight on. IF however, you breeders think he needs some grain and I get enough people saying so then I will go buy him some. 
Here is a pic of the day he FIRST arrived. As you can see his muscle was already STARTING to go as I got him from Alberta in the winter and unless you have an indoor the weather they have been having just isn’t the weather to work with a horse. It has since gone down more due to lack of exercise (again thank the weather) and he has gotten much more winter fuzz!! His winter coat is at least an inch think currently. Spring is fast approaching and I plan on doing LOTS of muscle building with him in the coming months! As well as giving him a bath and clipping him if needed.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> Theres no problems to gelding him a little later in life if you want to show him and see if he will be good enough to stay a stallion. Just be consistant in his training and keep him respectful


Good to know 
I do plan on waiting to see what the future holds and so he gets the muscles so its great to hear that


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

cher40 said:


> I just want to add he is super cute. Great pictures!


Thanks


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

His weight looks good, but he is def not getting adequate nutrition for a growing baby. I can garuntee you his muscle tone would improve greatly if you got him on a balanced diet. Since its winter, the grass does not contain aminto acids and your hay cannot supply all that he needs alone. Amino acids are crucial to growth and muscle development. 

If he stays at a good weight on hay alone, then I would start him on a ration balancer. They are designed to supply all the nutrition needed in a much smaller amount than a "traditional" feed. (1-2lbs vs 5+ lbs)

What feeds are available in your area?

I am sending you a PM...


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> His weight looks good, but he is def not getting adequate nutrition for a growing baby. I can garuntee you his muscle tone would improve greatly if you got him on a balanced diet. Since its winter, the grass does not contain aminto acids and your hay cannot supply all that he needs alone. Amino acids are crucial to growth and muscle development.
> 
> If he stays at a good weight on hay alone, then I would start him on a ration balancer. They are designed to supply all the nutrition needed in a much smaller amount than a "traditional" feed. (1-2lbs vs 5+ lbs)
> 
> ...


He gets lots of hay so where he has something to eat all day and I didn't know the salt block counted, but he does have one of those although I am not sure on the EXACT one. I also believe the hay has Alfalfa in it (mix). I will be sure to ask the gentle man when I go out in the next few days. If so then would he still need the Alfalfa pellets? 
As for what feeds are avail here I am not to sure. I do know we have high fat 20, cool calories, beet pulp and cob. Those are the only ones I had to buy however because the stable I was at was feeding only Alfalfa and my mare got down in weight so badly (within a 2.5 week period!) that the vet rated her a 3/4 out of 10! I had to buy and feed her ALL those grains each month (big ice cream bucket x2/day) to get her weight back up and that was with no riding. And then at a show the barn owner ran out of hay (she was bringing it because a lot of people from our barn went) and they were trying to get me to feed my mare some hay cubes for her to eat that night! I was like NFW! I went and got some hay from my friend (who boards at the place we are both currently at now). She is no longer at that stable, and the place I am currently at she doesn't get any grain and is FAT :S Guess she isn't as hard of a keeper as the owner of that other barn was trying to make it seem.
We do however have the horsebarn that has feed as well as an actual feed store so if I have actual names I can ask if they have those certain ones or its equivalent. Thanks for all the information btw! Will write it down/print it out and ask what products they might have that would be good for those certain things when I go to the feedstore next! J


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

TheSeeker said:


> He gets lots of hay so where he has something to eat all day and I didn't know the salt block counted, but he does have one of those although I am not sure on the EXACT one. I also believe the hay has Alfalfa in it (mix). I will be sure to ask the gentle man when I go out in the next few days. If so then would he still need the Alfalfa pellets?
> As for what feeds are avail here I am not to sure. I do know we have high fat 20, cool calories, beet pulp and cob. Those are the only ones I had to buy however because the stable I was at was feeding only Alfalfa and my mare got down in weight so badly (within a 2.5 week period!) that the vet rated her a 3/4 out of 10! I had to buy and feed her ALL those grains each month (big ice cream bucket x2/day) to get her weight back up and that was with no riding. And then at a show the barn owner ran out of hay (she was bringing it because a lot of people from our barn went) and they were trying to get me to feed my mare some hay cubes for her to eat that night! I was like NFW! I went and got some hay from my friend (who boards at the place we are both currently at now). She is no longer at that stable, and the place I am currently at she doesn't get any grain and is FAT :S Guess she isn't as hard of a keeper as the owner of that other barn was trying to make it seem.
> We do however have the horsebarn that has feed as well as an actual feed store so if I have actual names I can ask if they have those certain ones or its equivalent. Thanks for all the information btw! Will write it down/print it out and ask what products they might have that would be good for those certain things when I go to the feedstore next! J


You dont HAVE to feed her alfalfa pellets or hay at all. 

The hay she is on (if its good quality) is sufficient. The only way to know is to have it tested though. 

If he is keeping a good weight on the hay alone, there there is no reason to feed him anything more than a RB, his free choice hay, salt and water would be all that you'd need. 

I feed a RB (Buckeye Gro N Win), alfalfa pellets and free choice hay. My horses are both mature and only need 1lb of the RB. The only reason they get the alfalfa pellets is b/c I was not happy with their weight this winter (they are out 24/7) so I added 2-3lbs of it a day per horse just for extra calories. 

Other RB's are Purina Enrich 32, Kent Topline 12, Nutrena Empower Balance (this is a new product so I have not had any experience with it yet, but it appears to be decent).


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

OneFastHorse said:


> You dont HAVE to feed her alfalfa pellets or hay at all.
> 
> The hay she is on (if its good quality) is sufficient. The only way to know is to have it tested though.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks 
I will look and see if we have those brands you have listed. Hopefully we do! Looks like the only thing he is really missing is the RB 
Hopefully come summer I'll have some much better pictures with a much more muscular colt to show you all. I will also make sure he is set up properly then we can all see what might be changing and what might not be...and he'll have no winter fuzz so it will be a lot easier to see things!
I'll also have to post some pictures of my mare to show when she is all ripped from summer riding and work XD haha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Other than the faults previously stated, I can see nothing else "wrong" with him.

As for his career, I personally have not seen barrel stallions being promoted. I would go into cow work/reining. I think he'd look cute jumping 2'3+; I think he will exceed 14.3..If his parents are 16hh.. Then unless they had some recessive heigh genes.. Then I think he will mature past 14.3.. Then again.. I'm no expert at horse genetic/height things.. lol.

I know you don't want to hear about keeping him a stallion.. But I do agree with keeping him intact until he's proven that he doesn't have the right "stuff" (to put in simplest terms) to be a desirable stallion.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> As for his career, I personally have not seen barrel stallions being promoted. .


What in the world are you talking about? Obviously you are not familiar with the sport of barrel racing.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

OneFastHorse said:


> What in the world are you talking about? Obviously you are not familiar with the sport of barrel racing.


I have to say I dont se meny either. But I'm not in the barrel world. I mostly see reining/cow/WP stallions advertised in my mags.


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

Being a poor old English, in fact, Dorset girl I have to say I have no idea in the world of barrels, cow/reining or WP...
BUT - he is beautiful, both with markings and how he is put together.
Personally I can see him exceeding 14.3, making at least 15.1, 15.2 - but hell, what do I know!? Haha
I am certainly very jealous of you having him!
Just keep him on some good quality feed and see him through to the summer, and he should turn out fantastically


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I have to say I dont se meny either. But I'm not in the barrel world. I mostly see reining/cow/WP stallions advertised in my mags.


What magazines are you referring to? 

Obviously, to SEE the stallions being promoted you need to look at the right magazines. BHN is one of the biggest barrel horse publications. The Chronicle is the WP/HUS AQHA one. 

You cant expect an all around magazine to put much of one thing as they have so much to cover. 

Visit barrelhorseworld.com and look at their stallion ads. Those are some of THE BEST barrel stallions out there. 

You have to look in the right places, and obviously, if youre not into barrels or youre not looking to breed for a barrel horse, you are not going to notice.


----------

